# My pigeon is dying



## Guest (Aug 28, 2004)

Looks like he's gotten pneumonia...possible stuff in his lungs from throwing up. He's on his way out. I have him wrapped in a baby blanket in the warm garage and I have a rice cooker going for steam with Vet RX drops in it. I started him on Baytril, but I think it's way too late. With him being so underweight and run down...he cannot survive this. I worked so hard on him for 8 days now...I thought he was going to pull through.

My poor baby  Should I put his mate in there to say goodbye, or will that be too hard on him?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

OMG, I am so sorry. This is so sad.
I don't know if it is good to put his mate with him, I have no idea.
But please don't leave him alone.
Thank you for making him confortable.

Reti


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2004)

Hi Reti...I have had a hard time deciding where I want to put him. He's still hanging in there but very weak. He loved the steam. I have 9 dogs believe it or not and inside birds that are noisy. I wanted him to have a warm and quiet place. It's been hard to find that for him and close enough for me to check on him. I have periodically held him, but the last time I did, he looked like he just wanted to die and be left alone. I laid him back in the cage with the baby blanket and he was clsing his eyes. Two hours later, he's still here. He's defintely as comfortable as he can be. 

I tend to hold birds under my shirt when ill and it seems to do wonders. AS soon as I finish my animal chores, I will do this for a while, unless you guys think he's just best left where he is. I worry so much and go back and forth with what I should do. I think too much handling is just going to stress him more. He is not a very tame pigeon.

P.S. This is the same pigeon I was posting about in another thread, who quit eating/drinking on his own 8 days ago.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

This is so heartbreaking. If you think it stresses him out when held, I think it is enough to just be there and talk to him, so he knows he is not alone.

Thank you so much for doing everything possible to make this poor sweet baby comfortable.

I am so sorry you have to go through this.
Sending prayers your way.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Donna,

I'm so sorry to hear about the bird. I know you have been thru alot with your pigeons. I know myself what it is like to nurse a very sick bird.

You have done a lot for this bird, and continue to comfort and keep the bird warm, it gives him peace and security.

Does the bird have something contagious that his mate would catch? If the bird is very weak it may be better to keep him in quiet hospice environment.

I had a very sick hen who stopped eating after she was egg bound and had a major infection. Once she started getting better I thought it might perk her up to see her mate, but when she saw him she fluffed up all her feathers and started pecking at him viciously, so that was not a good idea. She acted like he was a total stranger.

Sending supportive thoughts and prayers to you now.

Treesa


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2004)

Well, I don't want to get my hopes up. But he's got his eyes open and is standing up now. He was looking very droopy eyed/closed eyed, and wanting to sit on his belly earlier. I think he really enjoyed the steam. 

I'm going to do this periodically for 10 minutes at a time. I've got him in a 2 x 2 ft. cage with towels draped all around to keep in the heat/steam and to keep it dark. It finally got more quiet when the neighbor quit mowing his lawn (dogs were barking outside). Jeez..just when you need it to be quiet. 

I think it was best I left him alone in his hospital room. I did let him go visit his mate everyday for a bit, but they did act like strangers after the last two times....probably just too much for him. I talk to him when I go out, but sick birds need lots of rest. I think he's in a good place right now. But now my dilema is ..do I try to feed him some liquids again....I hate to stress him out. I think I will try maybe after it's been three hours after the Baytril. This bird is still hanging in there...it's amazing. He must want to live.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Donna,

Keep up the good work. Indeed, let him rest and keep him warm as he is regaining some energy and strength.

Why don't you start slowly and administer a few drops of water with a dropper and see if that stays down. From there you can add a little more each time.

Have you started him back on the Bayril or has he been getting it all this time? I would be very careful at this point on giving him any drugs, without the guide of an avian vet or rehabber.

Treesa


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2004)

My vet said that when they see a sick bird with respiratory or suspect bacterial, they always start with Baytril. My thinking is this:

1) ONe, we know he's vomitted frequently. And now he's sounding croupy...and was fluffed and cold to touch. I figure pneumonia was setting in from bacteria/fluid in the lungs.

2) As I'v ebeen tube feeding him, I mayhave started up canker sores in the crop which will be prone to bacteria upsets. 

3) He was dying. I felt I had to do something quick. 

I know it's a gamble...it always is, even with Docs. But in an emergency situation, you can only use your best judgement. If he gets better with the Baytril, I feel I should continue it for the five days. Pneumonia will kill a bird quickly. I studied some this morning and concluded that Baytril will knock out more things, so I chose that.

I think I will try the syringe for a while and give his crop/esophogeal lining a break from the tube. But I hate that 1 cc syringe, because you can only get one cc of fluid in them at at time. He's been taking about 11 cc's pretty well with the tube. But the last several times, he's been gagging and that's risky..so I'm thinking it's hurting him. So another dilema. 

Man this is exhausting. I have company coming Thursday, my house is a total wreck, bills unpaid, lawn unmowed. This weekend was to tackle all those things and I've spent hours on this bird, then all the others I"m treating. I don't know how I will get it all done. I will keep you posted! Thanks for all the replies and help and support.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Donna,

Prayers to you. Good Luck.

Linda


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

And more prayers to you and your bird.


Reti


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2004)

*He's Gone...*

My poor baby just couldn't hang in there any longer. He was looking very weak and ill early tonight. I had been out running errands and told my husband that I just feel that he's dead. We got home and he was hunched over but still alive. I felt that he was perhaps waiting on me to let go. I took him in a towel and sat on the front porch and let him listen to the locusts and crickets and see the sky. He sat content for about 15 minutes. Then he stood up as if to say "I'm ready to go now". I looked at him, he layed down and his head dropped...he was barely breathing and he died less than a minute later.

This is killing me...the time I put into helping him...seeing him hang in there for so long...I just knew he had the will to beat this and to live. Yet logically, I knew he couldnt' survive long on just the liquids. I have so many regrets....not having them on the right wormer...not treating him for maybe cocci/thrush as Snowbird mentioned. JUst as with Boyfriend and MIghty Bird...I couldn't save them. I let his mate see that he died and she's with him now. I will remove him after I write this. I did see an ulcer way deep into the throat, which could have been from the syringe, tubing or even thrush. 
He definitely had canker...I am still suspecting this was the problem and probably having the tapeworms, it just depleted everything in him. My sweet angel....at least we had our time together while you passed and you were in my arms....I guess you knew it was time to go.  

P.s. I've seen this before...before they die, they look better and then they just give up. It's true with people too. And that is what I was seeing this morning. He did look content towards the end.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm very sorry for the loss of the bird, Donna. You tried, he tried, and it was not meant to be. Thank you for all your love and effort with this bird.

Terry


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2004)

THank you Terry. I'm just bawling right now...you really bond with a bird when he's ill. I feel comfort in knowing he died with me. I just hope I don't lose anymore. This really sucks.


----------



## ddpowell (May 16, 2003)

*Something else*

My husband just told me, that right before I took him outside on the front porch, that he went and held the pigeon and talked to him. HE told him "we want you to live, but if you don't think you can, I want you to know it's okay to leave...and I want you to soar the skies, and teach me how to fly as well". He said the pigeon looked up at him, as if to say, "okay". He said it was very touching. He had no idea that he was going to die, but when I told him...he said "no way". He found me crying at the computer and said "you need to know what happened earlier". sniff, sniff


----------



## Morgan Nic Greg (Jul 2, 2004)

I'm so sorry, that's so sad. I have a ill bird at home as well... and I've lost them too. I feel for you.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am so sorry, Donna!

Cynthia


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Donna,

I am so sorry.
You did the best you could for this baby.
He passed in loving hands and that is very important, that you were there for him till the end.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Donna,

I'm so sorry about the loss of this pigeon. You did everything you could for him, and those last precious minutes that you spent with him, gave him everything he needed, peace and a safe refuge, and now he has made the journey to spirit world and is at total peace. You helped him in this final journey.

I sat with a dying pigeon myself, holding her, keeping her warm and talking sweetly and softly to it. It was excruciating for me, yet she died with such a peaceful look, I know I helped her in those last moments of her life.

My prayers and thoughts are with you.

Treesa


----------



## ddpowell (May 16, 2003)

Thanks everyone for your support and prayers. I couldn't get on last night to tell you. The one thing good that came out of this, is that my two that died a couple of months ago, left two widowers behind (males). Now, my pigeon friend who just passed, has left a widow behind...as you can imagine, Boyfriend's mate (really a male) has already tried to move in to her nesting box. She was looking at him...like "I don't think so...I'm in mourning". 

However this morning, I saw them both in there. I think she knew her mate was dying about 8 days prior...I think they had already said their goodbyes. Maybe she's ready for a new friend.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

They are amazing creatures. 
I am so glad they decided to move on with their lives toghether.
Thanks for the update.

Reti


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

I am so sorry your pigeon is gone. When I read your touching story, I started to cry.
You did the best you could.
By bringing him to your porch, you made his last minutes so beautiful & peaceful.
I can only hope that I would have thought to do something like that. 
He was not alone & knew he was loved.
Your husband's words to him were beautiful also.
Both of you helped him on his way.
God bless you.

Phyll


----------



## Karen 210773 (Mar 17, 2004)

*Sorry*

Hi I'm so sorry to hear about your situation with your bird, think most of us have lived through it, it's so heartbreaking, but such a relief especially when it's final time was with someone with so much love and care to give. Be proud that it was with you and that he/she was not alone, scared and cold. x


----------



## stella (Jun 10, 2004)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## brcak1 (Aug 24, 2004)

I am so sorry.
You did the best.


----------



## ddpowell (May 16, 2003)

Thanks so much everyone...it means a lot. The Widow has definitely taken up with the Widower. I'm happy if they are happy...and I think they are.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Donna,

I am so sorry for your loss. It was sad and beautiful the way you described it. I am glad to hear the birds seem to be adjusting. Hope everything goes well from now on. You've been through enough.

Best wishes

Linda


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

If it makes you feel any better.................trust me, the bird dying hurt you much more than it hurt it's mate. I've seen and I'm sure people who race birds will tell you, they get over the loss of their mate pretty quickly. They certainly don't dwell on it in a human sense. The one left behind is only lonely until another cock/hen comes along and then everything is ok. Once in a great while, there may be the exception, but for the most part, pigeons do like the song says......."love the one your with"  As long as their mate is around, then that's who they "love", but they can find another "love" pretty darn quick!! I'm very sorry that the bird died, and I know how you feel. It's not easy. But the bird left behind will adjust. Good luck.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*He's Gone... * 
 

"Take hold of a pigeon angel's wing little one & you will forever find peace"

Cindy


----------



## ddpowell (May 16, 2003)

Cindy, that was so beautiful. And thank you everyone for your support.. YOu guys are the best. I haven't been able to post often lately...so much on my hands....but it really means a lot to know there are such nice and supportive people on this board.  

Today, I got to deal with a very mean neighbor who just moved in, whose dogs are fighting with my dogs through the fence. Now I have to find a solution there because she's not willing to compromise on anything. She actually called the Sheriff's office to complain. Then, her husband came over and apologized for her behavior...we both went over to talk to both of them later, and she got ugly again. I ended up (being so stressed that I've been) saying "let's go...she's nothing but a ....you know what". Next thing I know, I have the sheriff over my house issuing me a warning for criminal trespassing! It's been a nightmare.

BUT, the worst of it all....(thank God I was home today), was that she decided to build this huge bonfire in her back yard. THe wind was blowing towards my house....all this smoke was blowing right into my coop/aviary! I called over there and said, this smoke is going to kill my birds. She continued to pile on brush. I had to call the fire department and guess what? Because there was no fire ban and we are out of the city limits...they can do that. I had to gather all 30 of my pigeons and put them in my detached garage....what a mess they made in there. I waited several hours to make sure the smoke was gone...then had to try and capture them all and put them back into their home. 

I can't believe the luck i have!!! I have company coming tomorrow and I was so upset all day about the false warning that was written up on me ( I have to contact the County Attorney now) and then with all this today. I feel like I've been in a nightmare that just won't end. I moved out to the country here because of a neighbor who killed our dog a couple of years ago (in the city). And now this.


----------



## Morgan Nic Greg (Jul 2, 2004)

*hateful neighbor*

Your neighbor sounds like a mean, hateful, b***h  . Good news/bad news, if any of your birds come to harm you CAN sue her for the value of the birds... doesn't bring back the birds however... Watch out though, if she is _that_ vindictive, she may try to poison your birds, or dogs, or burn down your house. I've informed people like _that_ I've had to deal with that I am a witch, which I am (Wicca). After that they leave me alone... Can't imagine why...  My best friend's nasty next door kept calling the police and fire department to force her to stop her outdoor rituals (with incense and candles, what is the big deal anyway?) The police eventually told her to stop bothering my friend or SHE would be given a cited for harassment. That shut her up real quick. Now, Nina, my friend, just smiles and waves at her. *evil grin*
Blessings, and good luck...  
Wendy
*sigh* Maybe you should build a wall... at least you wouldn't have to look at her then...


----------



## Sweetie (Sep 15, 2004)

I know that it is a very hard time for you now. I know that you loved that bird. I send you my sympathies. Feel comforted your bird loved you too. That is why he or she lingered as long as it did. Animals, when they love the people who took care of them they want to stay as long as they can. Even when they are dying, this is a true fact. It happens with dogs and cats. I do believe it happens with birds also. My prayers are with you and your husband.


----------



## kirk (Sep 15, 2004)

I am very sorry to hear about the loss of your bird . It seems that you were very close to him or her as I am with mine , and that is always a good thing . I am sure it was very hard to relay your story to us all , but maybe you have given someone some information that might help another sick bird in the future , especially if your bird did have endoparasites . We all need to keep a very close eye on our birds all the time , especially where this type of parasite is concerned . Thank you for your story and God be with you and all small creatures .


----------



## vgri (Sep 7, 2004)

I am sorry Donna. Two days ago my beautiful Spinster died in my hand, just like your bird. I am still walking aroung feeling that something that so quicly became part of me is now missing. Reading your posts made me so sad. I wish you the best. 
Violeta


----------

